# Sydney- Muslim Role Model Sues Over Cocaine Arrest



## 1feral1 (22 Jul 2007)

Shared IAW the usual....

The things people sue over!

Read on.

I guess sometimes crime does pay.

Cheers,

Wes



Muslim role model sues over cocaine arrest
Monday Jul 23 05:00 AEST
By ninemsn staff

A woman forced to relinquish her NSW Young Australian of the Year title after being arrested during a cocaine bust is suing the State Government for up to $750,000. 

Iktimal Hage-Ali, 22, alleges she was wrongly apprehended and detained by Middle Eastern Crime Squad officers during a drug bust in Sydney's southwest late last year. 

The young Muslim role model claims she suffered trauma during the arrest, which occurred eight days before she was given the Young Australian of the Year award. 




Hage-Ali allegedly admitted in a police interview she had been in possession of cocaine for her personal use, and NSW police used their discretion to release her without charge. 

As the story became public, the prominent youth leader — a member of Prime Minister John Howard's Muslim Community Reference Group — said she had made "some mistakes" and excersised "poor judgement".

Hage-Ali decided to hand back her Young Australian title amid the damaging publicity. 

Her statement of claim seeks unspecified damages for wrongful arrest and false imprisonment for a period of about two hours on November 22 last year, the Daily Telegraph reports. 

Hage-Ali lodged the civil action in the District Court on May 9. 

A claim of up to $750,000 can be awarded in the District Court, as she is seeking an unspecified amount of damages.


----------



## Benny (22 Jul 2007)

I'd suggest the police re-investigate and lay charges this time then.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Hage-Ali allegedly admitted in a police interview she had been in possession of cocaine for her personal use,



admittance of guilt



> Hage-Ali decided to hand back her Young Australian title amid the damaging publicity.


admittance of guilt




> Her statement of claim seeks unspecified damages for wrongful arrest and false imprisonment for a period of about two hours on November 22 last year, the Daily Telegraph reports.



Funny how the police detain those committing crimes.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

Busted!

Personal possession = innocence?    :


----------



## smitty66 (22 Jul 2007)

Let me get this straight....
"You busted me with cocaine....Let me go, without being charged.....I admitted guilt.....I gave gave up an award for being an upstanding young citizen........I'M SUING!!!!!!"
Give me a break!!!
That this lawsuit should even be entertained floors me!
Has she not heard of holding herself accountable for poor decisions and the consequences that result from them????
What a chowderhead!


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

smitty66 said:
			
		

> What a chowderhead!



I dont think thats appropriate, since this is an Australian citizen, not an East Coaster.

Wes, got a good Aussie slang term we can use instead?


----------



## smitty66 (22 Jul 2007)

Just working with what I know!!!! ;D


----------



## EW (22 Jul 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I guess sometimes crime does pay.



Not yet, we'll have to wait to see what the courts say.  Interesting one to watch.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

She will simlpy cry the 'muslims are being picked on' choice of words, for some reason in this country, we mainstteaming infidels always cop the blame.

She has no one to blame but herself for her own stupidity, regardless of her failth.

We call people in Australia who do things like this 'whingers', and thats a broad spectrum of words, usually with the word Pom or Pommy behind it, ha!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Jul 2007)

Bloody sook. Total wanker. Complete tool. Whinging bastard. 
I hope the fuzz rip into her when she's in court. She cannot seriously expect to get away with this? And she was supposed to be a role model? Thats a disgrace, at least have the good grace to admit your wrong and your a complete dickwit.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (23 Jul 2007)

Hey Wes, 

What percentage of Australia's population to muslims compose?



Matthew.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2007)

Yes, but is she cute??  ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Jul 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Yes, but is she cute??  ;D



Is she cute? Is she _cute_? My God, what sort of question is that? I mean, seriously............................................................


you've got me thinking now Colin! I wonder if she is ;D hahaha.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2007)

Google is our friend!!

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/australia_works_its_assimilating_magic/


One word: WOW!

I am married, not dead!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Jul 2007)

"...Iktimal Hage-Ali, who has been named NSW Young Australian of the Year, responded to fellow Muslims who criticised her for celebrating her win with a glass of champagne: 

It’s true, I was celebrating. Bloody hell, I had a glass of champagne in my hand – so what?"

Um I think she forgot something else she was doing to celebrate maybe?

...


----------



## armyvern (23 Jul 2007)

Hmmm,

A little coke ... a little alcohol; a double-dipper in both senses of the word. Hope she never again needs a cab down there ... apparently that's out of the question now too.

Perhaps she should also sue for life=long transportation costs ...  :


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

Here is a pic of the coke addict, pretty or not, a law suit brought on her own stupidity is no way to win a swing in opinion.

In short, drugs have yet again influenced another person, and she herself ruined her own reputation.

About the champagne, if they whinge on her having a drink, imagine who they must feel about her dress!!!



Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2007)

If I was single, I would certainly offer to give her one on one counseling for a weekend or so.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> If I was single, I would certainly offer to give her one on one counseling for a weekend or so.



Dirty boy!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Jul 2007)

Colin P - you read my mind.  

Bring her here for some C&P.


----------



## mudrecceman (24 Jul 2007)

no words just...

 :brickwall:


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jul 2007)

pretty...but dumb...why does it always have to be?


----------



## mudrecceman (24 Jul 2007)

It's ok Des...you aren't pretty.

 ;D


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2007)

Does that mean he's dumb?  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Does that mean he's dumb?  ;D



I may not be smart but I'm slow....where's that drooly smiley?


----------

